# Students sent home for wearing US flag!



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

This is sickening.... :flame:

http://cbs5.com/education/american.flag.shirts.2.1677973.html



> On Cinco de Mayo, five Morgan Hill high school students came to school in red, white and blue, and got a very public lesson in school politics and free speech.
> 
> The boys came to Live Oak High School on the Mexican holiday, wearing t-shirts, shorts and shoes emblazoned with American flags.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Does the right to free speech extend into schools? I think not.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

So why were the American students singled out for wearing the colors of their country? Because is might cause the Hispanic students to start a fight? 

Why were the Hispanic students allowed to wear the MEXICAN flag and paint themselves with the colors of the MEXICAN flag? If you apply the same logic, it would seem they were just spoiling for a fight by doing so. Why weren't they forced to change or go home?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Wags said:


> So why were the American students singled out for wearing the colors of their country? Because is might cause the Hispanic students to start a fight?
> 
> Why were the Hispanic students allowed to wear the MEXICAN flag and paint themselves with the colors of the MEXICAN flag? If you apply the same logic, it would seem they were just spoiling for a fight by doing so. Why weren't they forced to change or go home?


I don't know. The article says that it was school policy. You might want the school to change their policy, but that still doesn't make it a free speech issue.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

The article says that wearing a bandana is against school policy, it didn't say anything about wearing a t-shirt with the American flag is against policy. Mexicans were wearing t-shirts with the Mexican flag on them. Seems like a clear case of double standards to me. 

.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

in the local schools a student can be told to change his clothes is whatever they are wearing causes a disruption.

there is no where near enough information in the link. 

my son wore a mr t haircut to school on halloween one year. i had to go get him because it was getting too much attention and interfering with the class.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

All rules should be enforced equally to do otherwise only foments anger..


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The article I read early today presented a different report than the quoted material above. It said that the shirts were made out of U.S. flags, not emblazoned with them. To me that would make a difference. All should conform to previously set school policy however.


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

Ambereyes said:


> All rules should be enforced equally to do otherwise only foments anger..


And high school students often take out the anger on the playing field during gym or during gym class or even after school.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

marvella said:


> in the local schools a student can be told to change his clothes is whatever they are wearing causes a disruption.
> 
> there is no where near enough information in the link.
> 
> my son wore a mr t haircut to school on halloween one year. i had to go get him because it was getting too much attention and interfering with the class.


In the United States of America, wearing a shirt with the American flag causes a disruption? 

Nice, really nice.

Wearing a shirt in the U.S. with the American flag should *never* be the cause for disruption, *anytime.* 

.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

ninny said:


> In the United States of America, wearing a shirt with the American flag causes a disruption?
> 
> Nice, really nice.
> 
> ...


that funny!! they made shirts out of flags and you think that's ok?? but if someone touches a flag to the ground, or burn it or "disrepects " it in some way that's bad???


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

We forget that attending school is about gaining knowledge. It's about learning during a specific time of the day for children.

I would love to see all schools got to uniforms. Wear only the appropriate school uniform during the school day. 

Wear R/W/B to the game, to concert, to whatever after the school day.

Students are at school to pay attention and learn. 

JMO


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> they made shirts out of flags


That's one version.
It's not necessarily true


> I would love to see all schools got to uniforms


I'm not surprised
http://www.history.ucsb.edu/faculty/marcuse/classes/133p/133p04papers/133p04papimg/hitleryouthCr.jpg


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

marvella said:


> that funny!! they made shirts out of flags and *you think that's ok*?? but if someone touches a flag to the ground, or burn it or "disrepects " it in some way that's bad???


I'm not sure where in my post that you came up with the "you think it's okay" to make shirts out of the flag (by the way, check the video, the shirts aren't made of flags, the shirt, shorts and shoes have the flag *emblazoned* on them) but in your convoluted way of thinking I guess you did. Read my post again and maybe go a little slower this time and if you need help understanding then by all means get help. I said, "wearing a shirt with the American flag should *never *be the cause for disruption, *anytime*." 
As for wearing the American flag on your shirt, if I'm not mistaken our servicemen overseas have the American flag on their uniforms, should they be made to take them off because they're causing a "disruption?" 

.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

If you look at the pics or video, it is obvious that the clothing was NOT made out of flags. They were wearing t-shirts with pictures of flags, one was completely decorated like a flag. One boy was wearing shorts/swim trunks with pictures of the flag covering them and the shoes were red white and blue. Two of the boys have hispanic parents or other hispanic relatives, but wanted to wear the colors of THEIR country. They choose the USA over Mexico.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well considering we have been at War with Mexico last couple years anyone flying Mexican Flag in this country should take into consideration it will make United States Citizens angry :flame: Here's to the Kids flying our countries colors :thumb:

big rockpile


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Reason 3,198, 482 why we home school.
It just gets stupider every day.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks like the school administration overstepped their bounds.


> "The district does not concur with the Live Oak High School administration's interpretation of either board or district policy related to these actions," said Dr. Jay Totter of the district.
> 
> By sundown, the district met with all the students and parents, and they all got good news. The t-shirts can stay.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

actually, I am a fan of uniforms as well... come on, if we're nationalizing education and forcing an incredibly low standard of learning "uniformly", why not make everyone LOOK the same as well (mimicking the idea of the educational system, which is to make them all ACT the same).

R

P.S. Uniforms do something else - and it's a positive thing - and that is to force all students to compete for attention, standing, etc. based on their personality and performance, rather than on what mommy and daddy can afford to buy them.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

WindowOrMirror said:


> actually, I am a fan of uniforms as well... come on, if we're nationalizing education and forcing an incredibly low standard of learning "uniformly", *why not make everyone LOOK the same as well *(mimicking the idea of the educational system, which is to make them all ACT the same).
> 
> R
> 
> P.S. Uniforms do something else - and it's a positive thing - and that is to force all students to compete for attention, standing, etc. based on their personality and performance, rather than on what mommy and daddy can afford to buy them.


Speak for yourself. There's a lot of people that I'd really rather not look like.ound:


.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Ironically, Cinco de Mayo is an insiginificant holiday in Mexico, not widely celebrated.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Does the right to free speech extend into schools? I think not.


Actually the courts have ruled it does but in a much more limited way than in other areas. I can tell you one thing if one of them had been my kid there would have been a much larger stink made. Actually if this had happened when my kids were in school the odds are the cops would have been called to the school, I have a much quicker temper in those days.

What needs to happen is for every parent in the school call and set up an appointment to talk the the principal and going to the school board meeting demanding the guy be fired.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Uniforms are merely a reflection of the the lack of individuality on the inside.
The public schools first empty their little heads of all individual gifts, talents and thoughts. Fills it full of indoctrination.
Then they strip their outsides and make them equal too.
Now not only do they all THINK alike (and I use the term think loosely. More like obey commands.) They all look alike. Now no one feels odd, no one feels smart, no one feels dumb. No one.....no one is an individual. They are a sea of drones.

Too bad no one knows German (Nazi) History. Too bad no one knows REAL history.
We are repeating the SAME mistakes that were a disaster the first time they were committed.

Wake up people!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I attended a high school in which we wore uniforms. I appreciated it. I grew up being mocked and bullied for the way I dressed, which made it very difficult to focus on the task at hand. In uniforms, there was no competition to prove who had more money and therefore could dress better than the next student. Just because we were dressed alike did not mean our personalities were hidden. In fact I believe that we were better able to be ourselves with no regard to financial status.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

marvella said:


> in the local schools a student can be told to change his clothes is whatever they are wearing causes a disruption.
> 
> there is no where near enough information in the link.
> 
> my son wore a mr t haircut to school on halloween one year. i had to go get him because it was getting too much attention and interfering with the class.


An American flag is disruptive in America?
Did the haters know what country these kids were in?
School officials were stupid on this day.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Wearing the US Flag on an article of clothing, except a uniform patch, is disrespectful of the flag.
Display the flag properly, on a pole, on the front porch/yard.
Not on a t-shirt that will be used someday to clean up an oil spill.
Give the tattered flags to the Boy Scouts. They will retire them properly.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

watcher said:


> Actually the courts have ruled it does but in a much more limited way than in other areas. I can tell you one thing if one of them had been my kid there would have been a much larger stink made. Actually if this had happened when my kids were in school the odds are the cops would have been called to the school, I have a much quicker temper in those days.
> 
> What needs to happen is for every parent in the school call and set up an appointment to talk the the principal and going to the school board meeting demanding the guy be fired.


BWahahahaha! Silly, teachers can't be fired.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

megafatcat said:


> Wearing the US Flag on an article of clothing, except a uniform patch, is disrespectful of the flag.
> Display the flag properly, on a pole, on the front porch/yard.
> Not on a t-shirt that will be used someday to clean up an oil spill.
> Give the tattered flags to the Boy Scouts. They will retire them properly.


I think the point is that they were punished because it offended the Mexicans.
If you are offended by the American flag, leave.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Just a little warm up training for the New World Odor.:hammer:


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> We forget that attending school is about gaining knowledge. It's about learning during a specific time of the day for children.
> 
> I would love to see all schools got to uniforms. Wear only the appropriate school uniform during the school day.
> 
> ...


Mark your calendars, everyone. Me and QL2 agree.

That being said, if the students were punished or sent home for wearing clothing depicting the American flag when other students were not for doing the same that had Mexican flags, that's wrong.

And if the students were wearing clothing made from American flags, it was right to send them home. Highly disrespectful.


----------



## nebula5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Uniforms are merely a reflection of the the lack of individuality on the inside.
> The public schools first empty their little heads of all individual gifts, talents and thoughts. Fills it full of indoctrination.
> Then they strip their outsides and make them equal too.
> Now not only do they all THINK alike (and I use the term think loosely. More like obey commands.) They all look alike. Now no one feels odd, no one feels smart, no one feels dumb. No one.....no one is an individual. They are a sea of drones.
> ...


Wow. as someone who works in a public high school everyday, this is so untrue. I don't know what your frame of reference is. What are you basing these broad negative generalizations on? Sounds like fear to me.Anyone who works with teenagers knows they all strive to be individuals. They want to be recognized and seen, and I am constantly amazed by the talents they have.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> They want to be recognized and seen, and I am constantly amazed by the talents they have.


I completely agree.

Maybe it was just my school system that drained the children of their individuality, made them work in groups, graded them on their group effort, and if 3 of the 4 were slackers, the 4th child's grade totally suffered.
Maybe it was just my school system that had a dress code, and because a FEW would not comply, the masses were 'conformed' to dress alike.
Maybe it was just my school system that made the kids who were advanced, help those who were not, and there by holding them back from great achievements?

Maybe it's just my school system?

(no fear, straight fact)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The Mexicans should have been happy that the others were wearing shirts depicting the American flag, 90% of those shirts are made in Mexico.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

For those who are under the assumption that uniforms solve these problems, I went to a school that had uniforms. People get around the uniformity in any way that they can (hairstyles, watches, socks, etc.). It doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Kids compete with hair colors and cuts.
They compete with jewelry.
They compete with shoes, handbags, and even belts.
They compete with their manicures.

They 'want' to be individuals, because that is how we were Created.
But in 'my school system', that individuality is squeezed out of them at a VERY early age ,and replaced with the "systems way" of doing things.


----------



## nebula5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> Maybe it was just my school system that drained the children of their individuality, made them work in groups, graded them on their group effort, and if 3 of the 4 were slackers, the 4th child's grade totally suffered.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you had such a negative experience with public schools. But not all public schools are like that, just all homeschoolers are not all the same. I'm sure you would not wish to see all homeschoolers described with one negative brushstroke. I think homeschooling is great for families who want to do it; both my sister and my sister-in-law homeschooled one child each. But not all parents are up to the task, and not all kids work well in the home environment either. Other options need to be available.


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't think it has anything to do w/ school uniforms & etc. Seems the boys were showing their American pride, & were punished for it, for fear that foreigners in OUR country might take offense. This really ticks me off. I am glad that in the end school officials ruled the asst. principal was in the wrong. 
I don't get it, if you are from a foreign country & are SO proud of it, why the heck not _GO BACK THERE_, & get together & get working to make YOUR country a better place,rather than sneak into another country illegally, & break their laws, demand that the people change things to suit you? Maybe too lazy?


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Personally I find articles of clothing made in an American flag type cloth or pattern to be degrading of the flag. 

Bong hits for Jesus anyone?


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> Maybe it was just my school system that drained the children of their individuality, made them work in groups, graded them on their group effort, and if 3 of the 4 were slackers, the 4th child's grade totally suffered.
> Maybe it was just my school system that had a dress code, and because a FEW would not comply, the masses were 'conformed' to dress alike.
> ...


A bit off topic. But, this is why some parents choose homeschooling for their families. I've been involved with some amazing homeschooled families. Wonderful children, advanced and interested in their studies. On the other hand I've seen some w/c/senarios. And I believe the same can be said for PSchools. We - parents, students, educators need to find the right fit for our children. 

On topic - HS students love to flex their social/independent wings of free speach and expression. Nothing wrong with that. This story is clearly related to this. But, imo it has no place in the public school day and should have been and was nipped in the bud before the display of expression became a campus incident. (remember many of the students at this hs were latino.) 

I believe the admin did the right thing.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

ninny said:


> In the United States of America, wearing a shirt with the American flag causes a disruption?
> 
> Nice, really nice.
> 
> ...


WEll said.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> A bit off topic. But, this is why some parents choose homeschooling for their families. I've been involved with some amazing homeschooled families. Wonderful children, advanced and interested in their studies. On the other hand I've seen some w/c/senarios. And I believe the same can be said for PSchools. We - parents, students, educators need to find the right fit for our children.
> 
> On topic - HS students love to flex their social/independent wings of free speach and expression. Nothing wrong with that. This story is clearly related to this. But, imo it has no place in the public school day and should have been and was nipped in the bud before the display of expression became a campus incident. (remember many of the students at this hs were latino.)
> 
> I believe the admin did the right thing.


40% were said to be latino..that means 60 % were not....There is no doubt that school did the wrong thing.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

JMD_KS said:


> I don't think it has anything to do w/ school uniforms & etc. Seems the boys were showing their American pride, & were punished for it, for fear that foreigners in OUR country might take offense. This really ticks me off. I am glad that in the end school officials ruled the asst. principal was in the wrong.
> I don't get it, if you are from a foreign country & are SO proud of it, why the heck not _GO BACK THERE_, & get together & get working to make YOUR country a better place,rather than sneak into another country illegally, & break their laws, demand that the people change things to suit you? Maybe too lazy?


My thoughts exactly....


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Windy in Kansas said:


> The article I read early today presented a different report than the quoted material above. It said that the shirts were made out of U.S. flags, not emblazoned with them. To me that would make a difference. All should conform to previously set school policy however.


I saw video of the kids in the clothing..it was not "made from" flags...simply had flags or red..white..and blue on them...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> A bit off topic. But, this is why some parents choose homeschooling for their families. I've been involved with some amazing homeschooled families. Wonderful children, advanced and interested in their studies. On the other hand I've seen some w/c/senarios. And I believe the same can be said for PSchools. We - parents, students, educators need to find the right fit for our children.
> 
> On topic - HS students love to flex their social/independent wings of free speach and expression. Nothing wrong with that. This story is clearly related to this. But, imo it has no place in the public school day and should have been and was nipped in the bud before the display of expression became a campus incident. (remember many of the students at this hs were latino.)
> 
> I believe the admin did the right thing.


Seems as tho they did NOT do the right thing...they are being told they did not anyway by TPTB. 
Why would the kids w/American flags be singled out & made to change/go home but NOT the spanish kids? Please explain why this is right.


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

The kids did it to incite a fight. Thats all. they want to start trouble.

with the beatings that have been going on in the schools (young girl in coma in florida)..we dont need anymore fights..or kids looking for one.

as adults...we need to defuse any/all situations where children will resort to fighting. I dont care if it offends your delicate sensitivities. Kids coming home safe from school is what every parent expects

i will bet the farm those kids mouthed off when told to change, too


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> Seems as tho they did NOT do the right thing...they are being told they did not anyway by TPTB.
> Why would the kids w/American flags be singled out & made to change/go home but NOT the spanish kids? Please explain why this is right.



Not all of them were spanish kids. I know many americans of all races celebrate it. why? reason to party


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

My only question is whether or not this particular child normally wore American flag shirts to school. The child obviously wore the shirt on Cinco do Mayo to make a point, however, the child knew doing so would cause a problem with the Hispanic population. I am all in favor of American pride and do have personal issues with people living on American soil maintaining loyalty to another country, but as a teacher I wonder if school is the time or the place to create a possibly hostile situation. Sounds to me like this school has become very divided, especially when a child feels the need to publically denounce a Mexican holiday. This is where our country is headed because of liberal tolerence and empowerment of non-American cultures.
That being said, when will "Black Pride" and "Mexican Pride" shirts be outlawed? I am tired of reverse discrimination.


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

Personally, I think there is something wrong if just displaying the red white & blue in_ ANY_ way "starts a fight" w/ Mexicans in America. Unless of course we want to give America away to Mexico. :happy: 
I have nothing against immigrants, the LEGAL kind that is. I read this morning that the latino students at that school left school yesterday & protested in the streets, something about chanting about respect for Mexico, but the link keeps saying "server too busy". 

Ahh, here is another story about the school...hmmm....

http://concrave.com/content/00123-f...igh-school-sponsors-mexican-nationalist-group



> One of the schoolâs clubs, along side the Chess Club and Drama Guild, is a club called M.E.Ch.A.
> 
> MEChA stands for Movimiento Estudiantil Chicano de AztlÃ¡n (Chicano Student Movement of AztlÃ¡n).
> "Essentially, we are a Chicana and Chicano student movement directly linked to AztlÃ¡n. As Chicanas and Chicanos of AztlÃ¡n, we are a nationalist movement of Indigenous Gente that lay claim to the land that is ours by birthright. As a nationalist movement we seek to free our people from the exploitation of an oppressive society that occupies our land. Thus, the principle of nationalism serves to preserve the cultural traditions of La Familia de La Raza and promotes our identity as a Chicana/Chicano Gente. "


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

JMD_KS said:


> get together & get working to make YOUR country a better place,rather than sneak into another country illegally, & break their laws, demand that the people change things to suit you? Maybe too lazy?



EXactly how the Indians felt!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

JMD_KS said:


> Personally, I think there is something wrong if just displaying the red white & blue in_ ANY_ way "starts a fight" w/ Mexicans in America. Unless of course we want to give America away to Mexico. :happy:
> I have nothing against immigrants, the LEGAL kind that is. I read this morning that the latino students at that school left school yesterday & protested in the streets, something about chanting about respect for Mexico, but the link keeps saying "server too busy".
> 
> Ahh, here is another story about the school...hmmm....
> ...


I agree that wearing red, white and blue should not cause a fight, but the fact that it does is a perfect example of how bad things have become in this country. If your loyalty is to Mexico- go live there!!!


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

lilmizlayla said:


> EXactly how the Indians felt!!!


Sorry, but* no one alive today *had ANYTHING to do w/ what happened to the Native Americans.

You can't change history, just the future. I for one don't want to see the USA turn into Mexico! I've been there, don't want to go back,ever, nor see the US turned into Mexico, which is what these people want to happen, it's so obvious.


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> My only question is whether or not this particular child normally wore American flag shirts to school. The child obviously wore the shirt on Cinco do Mayo to make a point, however, the child knew doing so would cause a problem with the Hispanic population. I am all in favor of American pride and do have personal issues with people living on American soil maintaining loyalty to another country, but as a teacher I wonder if school is the time or the place to create a possibly hostile situation. Sounds to me like this school has become very divided, especially when a child feels the need to publically denounce a Mexican holiday. This is where our country is headed because of liberal tolerence and empowerment of non-American cultures.
> That being said, when will "Black Pride" and "Mexican Pride" shirts be outlawed? I am tired of reverse discrimination.


 The kids who did this were hispanic....Its obvious they did it for attention. There is always a few who have to show their backside. As a teacher..I am sure you know that. 

I agree, however that school is not the place to incite. Especially with the outbreak of violent fights amongst our youth. 

The school made a good call. It is their responsibility to diffuse potentially dangerous situations and to keep all kids safe. Imagine if a fight broke out and one of the kids was hospitalized? Everyone would be clamoring for this administrators head for not being proactive


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

> school is not the place to incite


 Alright, but it's OK for the school to allow a group that promotes Mexico "taking back" America? :doh:



> MEChA stands for Movimiento Estudiantil Chicano de AztlÃ¡n (Chicano Student Movement of AztlÃ¡n).
> "Essentially, we are a Chicana and Chicano student movement directly linked to AztlÃ¡n. As Chicanas and Chicanos of AztlÃ¡n, we are a nationalist movement of Indigenous Gente that lay claim to the land that is ours by *birthright.*


I was born here,*legally,* as was my whole family. Wonder if this group can claim the same? Highly doubtful.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

JMD_KS said:


> Alright, but it's OK for the school to allow a group that promotes Mexico "taking back" America? :doh:QUOTE]
> 
> Absolutely NOT!!! It is reverse discrimination. It makes me ill to think that it allowed...but the liberal mindset is that they are expressing "freedom of speech".
> I highly doubt our Founding Fathers had this in mind when they wrote the Constitution!!!


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

JMD_KS said:


> Sorry, but* no one alive today *had ANYTHING to do w/ what happened to the Native Americans.
> 
> You can't change history, just the future. I for one don't want to see the USA turn into Mexico! I've been there, don't want to go back,ever, nor see the US turned into Mexico, which is what these people want to happen, it's so obvious.



Maybe Mexico has been taking notes from the US on how to do that....hahaha


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> JMD_KS said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, but it's OK for the school to allow a group that promotes Mexico "taking back" America? :doh:QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

lilmizlayla said:


> shanzone2001 said:
> 
> 
> > how much truth is in their theories?
> ...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know which is worse...an anti-American American, or an anit-American immigrant.


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> lilmizlayla said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't support them???
> ...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

lilmizlayla said:


> shanzone2001 said:
> 
> 
> > Me thinks you are confused....it is NOT about them taking back america...
> ...


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

What country do we live in?

There is your answer!

If you find the American flag or a symbol of the flag offensive then you should leave or shut up.. If I was in another country I surely wouldn't complain about their flag and expect them to not wear or change the way they do things because I'm there..

But here in America political correctness has taken over and made it so that the illegal aliens have more Rights then our own citizens.. Amazing!

If you are a legal immigrant and want to fly your home country flag at your home go for it... But if you complain about the American Flag while in America, then you are wrong.


----------



## sunshinytraci (Oct 20, 2007)

Apparently, the law says that in a public school, as long as the clothing doesn't specifically incite violence, anything goes. They were well within their rights in wearing what they were wearing - T shirts with the flag on them. 

In CA: Students cannot be disciplined for acting within constitutional rights. Again, within their right.

The schools policy is that clothing that is distracting from a learning environment is clothing that cannot be worn at school. The only iffy one but still, how distracting are T-shirts with the flag on them? Most people probably didn't notice.......just people who are looking for trouble (or drama) probably.

The principal apparently has apologized.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

sunshinytraci said:


> Apparently, the law says that in a public school, as long as the clothing doesn't specifically incite violence, anything goes. They were well within their rights in wearing what they were wearing - T shirts with the flag on them.
> 
> In CA: Students cannot be disciplined for acting within constitutional rights. Again, within their right.
> 
> ...



The principal should be fired! Along with any of the board members that supported this..


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> lilmizlayla said:
> 
> 
> > Your statement about the Native Americans is misleading then. It implies that since Americans "took" the land away from them we can relate now that Mexico is invading the same land.
> ...


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

beowoulf90 said:


> The principal should be fired! Along with any of the board members that supported this..



School isnt the place for political BS. Their job is to teach (haha) and to keep our kids safe. Allowing these kids to deliberately incite a fight is Uncalled for. 

The principal is a boob for apologizing


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

lilmizlayla said:


> School isnt the place for political BS. The principal is a boob for apologizing


You are contradicting yourself!!! Didn't you just make a plug for MEChA on a public school campus???


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

lilmizlayla said:


> The kids did it to incite a fight. Thats all. they want to start trouble.


You and the principal have proof of this or are ya'll psychic? If not you are being though police. 




lilmizlayla said:


> i will bet the farm those kids mouthed off when told to change, too


I doubt it. If they did THAT would be all over the news. These kids would be labeled called racist who wanted to start a riot and verbally abused the Hispanic principal.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Maybe it was just my school system that made the kids who were advanced, help those who were not, and there by holding them back from great achievements?
> 
> Maybe it's just my school system?
> 
> (no fear, straight fact)


This is just plain hogwash. Teaching not only helps the student, it reinforces the knowledge in the teacher, not to mention the skills learned by the simple act of teaching.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

lilmizlayla said:


> The kids did it to incite a fight. Thats all. they want to start trouble.
> 
> with the beatings that have been going on in the schools (young girl in coma in florida)..we dont need anymore fights..or kids looking for one.
> 
> ...


What kind of tripe have you been eating?

We live in a competitive world. We live in a contentious world. We can't teach children to deal properly with controversy or disagreement by forbidding controversy and disagreement. Yours is the most patently offensive statement that I have read in a long time. You single handedly insulted every teacher, every student, and in fact every human on the planet by assuming that people cannot learn how to deal with disagreement. 

You are Big Brother.


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

lilmizlayla said:


> shanzone2001 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to call them coming over and demanding we uphold their traditions and language "invading".
> ...


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I am not an American yet I found the sending home of students wearing the flag of thier homeland on their shirt highly offensive. Why? Because they had a right to be proud of what they are -Americans- yet at the same time they can also be proud of their heritage(Hispanic-of which several boys in the group were) bycelebrating Cinqo.

But is it really appropriae anymre to celebrate any holidays in the schools since we have to be PC and not offend anyone? I would prefer to see a simple uniform dress code in the schools -we don't have to go to blazers and such but slacks,polo's and skirts -if anyone wants to wear them- should not be considered taking away their individuality. If anything it levels the playing field so that intellect and personality are seen better.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

JMD_KS said:


> lilmizlayla said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that what happened to the Native Americans was wrong, but you can't undo what's been done. History is just that, history.
> ...


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

lilmizlayla said:


> The kids who did this were hispanic....Its obvious they did it for attention. There is always a few who have to show their backside. As a teacher..I am sure you know that.
> 
> I agree, however that school is not the place to incite. Especially with the outbreak of violent fights amongst our youth.
> 
> The school made a good call. It is their responsibility to diffuse potentially dangerous situations and to keep all kids safe. Imagine if a fight broke out and one of the kids was hospitalized? Everyone would be clamoring for this administrators head for not being proactive


Seems to me that the original incitement..came from those shoving there culture down the throats of AMERICAN kids....it's OUR country..If they don't like it they can leave....if they do want to try and take it over..well then some things are worth fighting for!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

JMD_KS said:


> lilmizlayla said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that what happened to the Native Americans was wrong, but you can't undo what's been done. History is just that, history.
> ...


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

watcher said:


> You and the principal have proof of this or are ya'll psychic? If not you are being though police.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those kids have every right to wear attire that shows their AMERICAN Patriotism..after all this is the USA


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

beowoulf90 said:


> The principal should be fired! Along with any of the board members that supported this..


I agree 100%...


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

beowoulf90 said:


> What country do we live in?
> 
> There is your answer!
> 
> ...


Yeah to much PC...this country is doomed if it continues..


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

lilmizlayla said:


> shanzone2001 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to call them coming over and demanding we uphold their traditions and language "invading".
> ...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

lilmizlayla said:


> Not all of them were spanish kids. I know many americans of all races celebrate it. why? reason to party


Nice evasion so I'll rephrase-why were the OTHER KIDS, the ones w/Mexican flags that were on their bods, not told to turn their shirts inside out? Why are they exempt?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

lilmizlayla said:


> shanzone2001 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to call them coming over and demanding we uphold their traditions and language "invading".
> ...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> lilmizlayla said:
> 
> 
> > Your statement about the Native Americans is misleading then. It implies that since Americans "took" the land away from them we can relate now that Mexico is invading the same land.
> ...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> lilmizlayla said:
> 
> 
> > There is no HISPANIC lanuage,,,,it's called Spanish and it comes from.....EUROPE...How 'bout them apples eh?
> ...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

tinknal-

Quote:
Originally Posted by lilmizlayla 
The kids did it to incite a fight. Thats all. they want to start trouble.

with the beatings that have been going on in the schools (young girl in coma in florida)..we dont need anymore fights..or kids looking for one.

as adults...we need to defuse any/all situations where children will resort to fighting. I dont care if it offends your delicate sensitivities. Kids coming home safe from school is what every parent expects

i will bet the farm those kids mouthed off when told to change, too 

What kind of tripe have you been eating?

We live in a competitive world. We live in a contentious world. We can't teach children to deal properly with controversy or disagreement by forbidding controversy and disagreement. Yours is the most patently offensive statement that I have read in a long time. You single handedly insulted every teacher, every student, and in fact every human on the planet by assuming that people cannot learn how to deal with disagreement. 

You are Big Brother. 
__________________
Flaming Xtian
I don't give a "darn" for a man that can only spell a word one way. ~Mark Twain 


Post of the day award.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, one of our history teachers decided to start a discussion on the Arizona law on that quote (Holiday).Anyway, she proceeded to give her opinion and then when two of her students shared their's they were escorted to the principal.....
don't seem fair to me....


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

lilmizlayla said:


> The kids did it to incite a fight. Thats all. they want to start trouble.
> 
> with the beatings that have been going on in the schools (young girl in coma in florida)..we dont need anymore fights..or kids looking for one.
> 
> ...


So we should turn tail?
It's ok for the others to wear Mexican flags but not to wear American flags?
If the Mexican kids were American citizens, why would they be offended?
Anybody notice the school official who sent them home was Hispanic?
He was wrong.
The whole thing would have gone unnoticed if he hadn't thrown a anti American racist fit.



Kiamichi Kid said:


> Seems to me that the original incitement..came from those shoving there culture down the throats of AMERICAN kids....it's OUR country..If they don't like it they can leave....if they do want to try and take it over..well then some things are worth fighting for!


Absolutely




Rainy said:


> Well, one of our history teachers decided to start a discussion on the Arizona law on that quote (Holiday).Anyway, she proceeded to give her opinion and then when two of her students shared their's they were escorted to the principal.....
> don't seem fair to me....


It's not.
It's racism pure and simple, and don't let liberals tell you it's not.
I'm gonna celebrate my heritage, let's see how far I get.


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

Shanzone, I think your PC is having trouble w/ quotes, or something, as above in your quote box you have : 



> Originally Posted by lilmizlayla View Post
> 
> I agree that what happened to the Native Americans was wrong, but you can't undo what's been done. History is just that, history.
> 
> But it is ALSO wrong what is going on today in America. NO other country puts up w/ what we are putting up with in regards to illegal aliens , just check around if you don't believe it. I don't know about you, but I don't want to give the entire southwest to Mexico, like this group is wanting. A bit OT, but since the school advocates the MEChA group, it is relevant, I suppose.


... And that was MY post!! :baby04::hysterical:


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

All this is is a bunch of liberals seeing how much they can get away with, then saying, "Sorry" when someone cries foul. IMHO these students should continue to push this even after the apology and take it as far as they can go in the court system. Maybe they can fund their college educations with the money they get.


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

whodunit said:


> All this is is a bunch of liberals seeing how much they can get away with, then saying, "Sorry" when someone cries foul. IMHO these students should continue to push this even after the apology and take it as far as they can go in the court system. Maybe they can fund their college educations with the money they get.


HUH?_ Who_ are the "liberals"? The principal? The Mexican students? The students wearing the red ,white & blue? 
I get sick of all this stuff where everything is labeled as "The Libs", or the new word "Progressives", ( whatever THAT is!). In MY mind, a *foreign *group wanting to "take back" the USA isn't categorized as "liberalism", that would be called treason, IMHO.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

AND what is the penalty for treason in America?


----------



## John Carter (Oct 6, 2004)

lilmizlayla said:


> School isnt the place for political BS. Their job is to teach (haha) and to keep our kids safe. Allowing these kids to deliberately incite a fight is Uncalled for.
> 
> The principal is a boob for apologizing


your evading the other half of the story...............in that it is now reported that several mexican students were wearing mexican flag clothing and NOTHING was done to them...................why not?
two days latter this same mexican student group marched on the school board because they wanted to show solidarity with the principal............

I agree the principal is a boob...............but not for the reason you cited.:kung:


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

That is just wrong.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

megafatcat said:


> Wearing the US Flag on an article of clothing, except a uniform patch, is disrespectful of the flag.
> Display the flag properly, on a pole, on the front porch/yard.
> Not on a t-shirt that will be used someday to clean up an oil spill.
> Give the tattered flags to the Boy Scouts. They will retire them properly.


I remember back in the 60's and 70's, students were sent home/suspended for wearing clothes that looked like the US flag. It was considered disrespectful, even if it wasn't made from actual flags.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> AND what is the penalty for treason in America?


Nobel Peace Prize?:shrug:


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

lilmizlayla said:


> shanzone2001 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to call them coming over and demanding we uphold their traditions and language "invading".
> ...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> Nobel Peace Prize?:shrug:


silly me.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

lilmizlayla said:


> School isnt the place for political BS. Their job is to teach (haha) and to keep our kids safe. Allowing these kids to deliberately incite a fight is Uncalled for.
> 
> The principal is a boob for apologizing


So flying a Mexican flag over an American school isn't inciting a riot? But allowing American children to wear a T-shirt with an American flag is inciting a riot to you.. Amazing!

You want it both ways and I for one won't let you have it both ways...

You want the liberal agenda to be taught in school, yet you say a school isn't a place for political BS.. That is all you are filling it with...

This is America, not Mexico.. I don't expect schools in Mexico to celebrate our national holidays and they shouldn't expect us to celebrate their holidays.. What is hard to see about that?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Most people don't know that back in 1912, Hellmann's mayonnaise was manufactured in England. 

In fact, the Titanic was carrying 12,000 jars of the condiment scheduled for delivery to Vera Cruz, Mexico, which was to be the next port of call for the great ship after its stop in New York. This would have been the largest single shipment of mayonnaise ever delivered to Mexico. 

But, as we know, the great ship did not make it to New York; the ship hit an iceberg, sank, and the cargo was forever lost. The people of Mexico, who were crazy about mayonnaise, and were eagerly awaiting its delivery, were disconsolate at the loss. Their anguish was so great, that they declared a National Day of Mourning, which they still observe to this day. 

This National Day of Mourning occurs each year on May 5th... and is known...of course...as... Sinko de Mayo.


----------

